# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Afficher un logo diffrent selon un paramtre

## PandaRasta

Bonjour,

je souhaite afficher un logo stock en local dans l'en-tte de mon rapport.
Cependant j'aimerai, si possible, mettre une rgle spcifique pour afficher un logo en particulier selon une valeur.

La rgle serait la suivante :
Si Param1 = 1, alors utiliser logo_1.png
Sinon si Param1 = 2, alors utiliser logo_2.png
Sinon si Param2 commence par VD, alors utiliser logo_3.png
Sinon utiliser logo_4.png

Il ne m'est pas possible d'ajouter les logos  mon rfrentiel.

J'ai pu voir un poste ici qui m'est peut-tre utile mme si il traite avec une base de donnes et non en local. Ce qui donnerait:


```

```

Il faudrait alors que je fasse ceci dans un objet de type image : faire clic droit dessus -> mettre en forme le graphique -> onglet image -> Emplacement du -> mettre le code au-dessus en formule ?


Merci d'avance pour toute aide.

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 

SI tu ne peux pas rajouter les images  un rfrentiel et que tu souhaite distribuer ton rapport, le mlieux c'est que tu embarques les deux logos dans ton rapport. et tu affiches l'un ou l'autre en fonction de tes paramtres.

----------


## PandaRasta

> Bonjour, 
> 
> SI tu ne peux pas rajouter les images  un rfrentiel et que tu souhaite distribuer ton rapport, le mlieux c'est que tu embarques les deux logos dans ton rapport. et tu affiches l'un ou l'autre en fonction de tes paramtres.


Bonjour Luc et merci pour ta rponse.

J'ai fais comme tu as dis et j'ai procd comme en suivant :

1- J'ai dpos mes logos  l'endroit voulu
Pour chaque logo
2- Clic droit "Mettre en forme le graphique..."
3- Onglet "Commun" crer une formule "Supprimer" qui est en face de la case  cocher "Supprimer"
4- MaVariable = "ValeurDeTeste"  (Si ma valeur est gal alors l'image est supprime)

Encore merci  toi !  ::):

----------


## PandaRasta

Bonjour,
je r ouvre le sujet bien que la solution prcdente fonctionne trs bien, elle pose un problme au niveau du poids du document qui est bien trop lourd.
Ne pouvant toujours pas ajouter les logos au rfrentiel ni  une base de donnes je suis oblig d'aller les chercher dans le dossier.
Je pense que la solution serait d'utiliser l'outil de formule "emplacement du graphique" qui se trouve avec clic droit sur une image -> "mettre en forme le graphique..." et dans l'onglet "image". Cependant je ne trouve pas comment il fonctionne, ni de documentation plus explicite que "mettre la formule"
J'ai essay de mettre mon logo1 et de le modifier dans "emplacement du graphique" avec par exemple "C:\Users\Profil\Pictures\logo2.png" et "C:/Users/Profil/Pictures/logo2.png" mais a ne change pas et le logo1 est toujours affich.

Quelqu'un connaitrait il la marche  suivre ou une autre mthode qui nalourdit pas le document ?

Je vous remercie pour toute aide apporte.

----------


## luc_chivas

C'est tout  fait cela.. mais il faut que l'emplacement soit le mme pour tous les postes. et copier les images sur tous les postes.
Quel taille fait le logo.. car mme en rduisant dans CR, la taille original est conserv. Il te faut passer par un diteur d'image genre Paint.net et ajuster ta taille et le sauver avec cette taille, j'ai des centaines de rapport avec des logos, et des fois chez mes clients, je tombe sur des rapports qui font 8 Mo. ils contiennent des logo qui font 6 Mo mais qui sont rduit  5%




> Bonjour,
> 
> je souhaite afficher un logo stock en local dans l'en-tte de mon rapport.
> Cependant j'aimerai, si possible, mettre une rgle spcifique pour afficher un logo en particulier selon une valeur.
> 
> La rgle serait la suivante :
> Si Param1 = 1, alors utiliser logo_1.png
> Sinon si Param1 = 2, alors utiliser logo_2.png
> Sinon si Param2 commence par VD, alors utiliser logo_3.png
> ...

----------


## PandaRasta

J'ai 4 logos qui font 40, 41, 45 et 49ko ce qui fait que le fichier CR fait presque 3Mo, hors je dois avoir au maximum un fichier CR de 125ko.
J'ai test, depuis la formule "emplacement du graphique", de changer le logo1 pour le logo2 avec le code ci dessous :



```

```

Mais c'est toujours le logo1 qui s'affiche. Il me manque certainement une partie car je ne sais pas trop comment marche la formule.

----------


## luc_chivas

tu peux mettre directement 

"C:\Users\Profile\Pictures\logo2.png";

Par contre, ton rpertoire existe ?? tu as un utilisateur profile sur ta machine ??

CR transforme les images en BMP, c'est peux tre pour ca qu'ils sont aussi gros.. tu peux essayer de les transformer en bmp toi-mme voir la taille, et rfrencer ceux l





> J'ai 4 logos qui font 40, 41, 45 et 49ko ce qui fait que le fichier CR fait presque 3Mo, hors je dois avoir au maximum un fichier CR de 125ko.
> J'ai test, depuis la formule "emplacement du graphique", de changer le logo1 pour le logo2 avec le code ci dessous :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Mais c'est toujours le logo1 qui s'affiche. Il me manque certainement une partie car je ne sais pas trop comment marche la formule.

----------

